# Help making VH Algorithms



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

Close it


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 25, 2011)

Try a cube or cube explorer.
Set the moves you want, and maximum move count,and then use it to generate algorithms. That's the simplest solution.


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

But the thing is, there are no VH algorithms online anywhere. So I would have to guess and check to find the possible cases? Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is how I want all the cases to be set up like.







Ignoring the edges/corners.

So only the First Two Layers(Ignoring the empty slot) and that F2L pair in that position.

Is it possible with Cube Explorer?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes copy the position into the image and then generate. Which moves do you want to use, and is it only to orient edges?


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to Orient all the top layer pieces  I want R and U!

It said "The definition of the facelet colors is incomplete!" when I tried to gray out other pieces.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 25, 2011)

RU only makes that case impossible without rotations, throw in Fs.


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not only trying to solve that 1 case. The problem is I can't find the other unknown cases......!


----------



## danthecuber (Jun 25, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> But the thing is, there are no VH algorithms online anywhere.


 
Sure


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

Thats ZBF2L though. And there are way too many algorithms.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2011)

The jmbaum link you showed us has the VH cases, it's the first set of algorithms...you have 4 different groups, click the image for each one, and those are all the cases.


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

Can someone explain when I do these all the faces don't get oriented???


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow -_- All it does is orient the edges.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 25, 2011)

I think this site might be helpful... hopefully...
http://f2l.net46.net/index.html
Translate it and then look under the 2ndslotEoalgs section. Unless im mistaken, VH orients last layer edges while inserting the final f2l pair. These algorithms will orient the edges while inserting the *2nd* f2l pair, allowing for the final two f2l pairs to be solved completely 2-gen. This seems a lot more useful than VH.
EDIT: actually I do not think you have to translate it


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks! I will learn how to Orient the last layer during F2l


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2011)

You should read more about what VH is instead of being upset all it does is "orient edges," that's the purpose of it. If you want to learn OCLL during the last F2L pair, look for F2LL variations, such as Winter Variation. You might look into MGLS if you're wanting a friendlier LL.

Orienting the last layer isn't always efficient during the last F2L pair, so you're better off just doing it when the opportunity arises instead of always forcing is.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 25, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Thanks! I will learn how to Orient the last layer during F2l


 
It's not so good. Don't try it, it's really useless most of the time. 

But if you really want that, then MGLS is the way.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2011)

VHF2L will not increase your speed overall on 3x3. Instead of 41 cases of ZBF2L it is a subset with only 4 F2L cases covered. Consequently if you have to make one of the 4 cases then execute that case it leads to a long winded 4th slot. I do not know all the cases but to be honest I only use it when I do have one of the 4 cases straight off or I can easily force one of the 4 cases slotting pair 3. On 3x3 you really need COLL with it to be any use and even then at best you are gambling for a 1 in 12 PLL skip instead of 1 in 72 or forcing an edges PLL which are generally faster.

VHF2L in my opinion is far better for bigger cubes where there are physical turning advantages to being able to 2 gen more of the LL.

If I were you I would concentrate on normal F2L and get it so you can BLD any pair, until then you will not see the benefits of look ahead.

Just my 2 cents 

EDIT: If you really want to learn it at this stage, all the basic and additional recommended VHF2L algs are available on this pdf http://nomiswanson.fileave.com/VHF2L.Algorithms.pdf


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2011)

Jorghi, your sig...how is it that you do edge orientation during F2L, but still have 2-look OLL?


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 25, 2011)

I switch based on the circumstances.


----------

